# BSN Donates 132,000 Bottles of SYNTHA-6



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

BSN Donates 132,000 Bottles of SYNTHA-6 BSN Lends a Helping Hand to the Haitian Relief Effort The January 12, 2010 earthquake that struck just outside the capital city of Port-au-Prince, Haiti was a catastrophic event that has taken a disastrous toll on the people of Haiti and whose long-term consequences will be felt for years. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

